# Commerce Watershed



## bsanders (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going fishing this weekend at Commerce watershed and was wanting some info, if anybody has been. What has been getting the bite, how deep and what part of the lake. This will be my first trip up there so any tips would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Mar 3, 2009)

Man I use to wear this lake out on the banks...but I havent fished it in a few years. I think my personal best out of that lake is a 4.5 lber I caught off the spillway right there in the corner with a spinerbait. Let me know how you do I might try and hit it up next weekend if you have any luck. Im either going there or a buddies small pond in habersham.


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 3, 2009)

Best thing I can tell you about that lake is, don't waste your time, find somewhere else. You will not regret it, seriously.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 3, 2009)

It's actually a jon boat tourney, but the way it sounds I just need to catch one fish and I will be doing good.


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've gone a couple times and won't be going back. The ramp area is always covered with trash and the fishing isn't too good.  Good luck in the tournament though! the water is pretty shallow if I remember correctly.


----------



## BASS175 (Mar 4, 2009)

I beleive i would quit fishing before i went back to that place.


----------



## Tim L (Mar 4, 2009)

Depends on what your fishing for; there are some monster carp in that lake; 20 to 30 pounders are caught fairly often; 30 plus pounders occasionally...If you just want to have some fun and catch something big it's a fine place to go...it's also a pretty good catfish lake; I've seen lots of families catch enough for supper in a couple of hours...


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 4, 2009)

Rouster said:


> Depends on what your fishing for; there are some monster carp in that lake; 20 to 30 pounders are caught fairly often; 30 plus pounders occasionally...If you just want to have some fun and catch something big it's a fine place to go...it's also a pretty good catfish lake; I've seen lots of families catch enough for supper in a couple of hours...



Pictures???????????


----------



## kylelever (Mar 4, 2009)

Steve78 said:


> Best thing I can tell you about that lake is, don't waste your time, find somewhere else. You will not regret it, seriously.



I agree. I dont think an Elite Pro could catch something on that lake.


----------



## smittyg (Mar 4, 2009)

if its a bass tourny GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD luck.in the 90s it was pretty good fishing.i saw a few in the 9-10 lbs range. I also remember a 4 lb crappie.last few years the fish that we caught were not worth mentioning


----------



## bsanders (Mar 5, 2009)

It sounds like this saturday is going to suck.


----------



## GermanDogs (Mar 5, 2009)

*Good luck*

LOTS LOTS AND LOTS OF CARP. Good luck


----------



## Tim L (Mar 5, 2009)

olcaptain said:


> Pictures???????????



This was the biggest one I caught; was just after daylight early last spring...was between 20 and 21 lbs (20.7?)...Lurch has caught some bigger but I don't think he took pics...others I've heard of were word of mouth...

 Carp.bmp (47.5 KB)


----------



## Duckhawk (Mar 5, 2009)

The Commerce Watershed is hit and miss! IMO though the lake is better suited for catfish, carp and Crappie! 

I went up there several times last summer with 3 dozen minnows and left with none but have also left with the bucket still full! 

I have yet to catch a bass out of there! 

I have caught a couple of catfish maybe 1 to 2 lb fish!  And all the freaking 6-8" crappie you can stand to look at in a days time that was with the minnows I mentioned above, I cought them all over by the spill way!


----------



## chilidog (Mar 5, 2009)

*bream?*

anyone ever have any luck with bream over there?


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 5, 2009)

Rouster said:


> This was the biggest one I caught; was just after daylight early last spring...was between 20 and 21 lbs (20.7?)...Lurch has caught some bigger but I don't think he took pics...others I've heard of were word of mouth...
> 
> Carp.bmp (47.5 KB)



Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## troy shumake (Mar 7, 2009)

back in 2000, i caught 3 bass in the 8 pound range, and alot in the 3-5 pound range, all in spring. i was fishing around the island in front of the boat ramp,and i always had good luck with a white spinner bait with a white trailer. good luck.  hope it helps.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 7, 2009)

7 boats with 2 guys per boat and ZERO fish!!!


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 8, 2009)

Can't say we didn't warn ya.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah i know but it's on the board, for this year anyhow, and i had to fish it. You never know, 1 fish could have won it.


----------



## Dr_Science (Mar 12, 2009)

*Gas motor allowed?*

Can I get a good sized boat on here, and just use my trolling motor? When your 4-year old gets to makin' fun of you for not boating enough fish, it's time to bust out the feed corn for the big goldfish. ..


----------



## mjfortner (Mar 14, 2009)

They dont let any gas motors on the lake anymore. Even if your just using the trolling motor. The bass fishing is better on the backside around the creek inlets. The catfish and carp get pretty big in there. I think the flatheads are eatin up all the bass. they seem to be gettin scarse lately.


----------

